# Tweed Twin is not so, need some advise.



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Over the summer I purchased a used Moratto built low powered Tweed Twin. Sounded out of this world but a clean tone was tough to come by loaded with Celestion Heritage 65's. So a kit from the Tubestore & a pair of Celestion Golds was sent with her to Martin Newall for a swap out (tubes/speakers) & a check up. Well got the phone call this morning she's not a 5E8A Twin but a 5F6A Bassman. Totally bummed out here folks... Was able to contact the seller & said he purchased it directly from Steve. He also mentioned it was Steve's personal amp & "why would he lie to me". The seller is refusing to return any money's & reiterated how great it sounded. Marty found issues with the output sockets, bias circuit, & currently biased way too low meaning tubes running cold.
He's made the repairs & swapped out the speakers already but this situation totally SUX^SS. I already own a couple of Marshall Bluesbreakers which are based on a Tweed Bassman so now I own 3 2x12 combos all with similar circuits & tone. A Bassman circuit with a Twin Amp nameplate FML.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Advice on what aspect here? How to get the seller to fold? How to turn this 5F6A into a low Power Tweed Twin? Advice on how to get it cleaner sounding? Please elaborate.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Should I sell it or contact the amp creator or get the seller to take it back/fold.....


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

That sucks but it seems a bit unreasonable to try and get a seller to refund you after you've had an amp for 5-6 months. 
Best bet would probably be to sell it and buy another amp.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> That sucks but it seems a bit unreasonable to try and get a seller to refund you after you've had an amp for 5-6 months.
> Best bet would probably be to sell it and buy another amp.


This. Transactions of this amount $ done over internet, at least meet that way, are way past ‘should be anonymous to you’, imo. List it and go.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> Best bet would probably be to sell it ...


 ... to @RBlakeney, obviously at a significant discount since it's such a crappy amp now .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

List it, buy an actual tweed twin made by fender, enjoy.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

So, the only aspect of the amp being _Tweed Twin-like_ is the tweed covering and 2x12 configuration...otherwise it's a 2x12 5F6-A, correct? It sucks to have been misled, even if it was unintentional, but I don't see much room for correcting the situation this long after the fact. A reasonable seller might offer a 72 hr return period to allow for inspection and verification, but anything discovered beyond that would be yours to deal with IMO. Anyway, I'd simply return it to "stock" and list it as exactly what it is...and try to move on.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

LexxM3 said:


> ... to @RBlakeney, obviously at a significant discount since it's such a crappy amp now .


38 bucks tops!


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Tricky situation for sure. Steve’s amps are phenomenal- he’s a genius with tweaking circuits to get the best out of them. Too bad about the confusion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2018)

Contact Steve and see if there's anything he can do?
At the least, verify what amp this is and try to determine where the confusion came about?


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Contact Steve and see if there's anything he can do?
> At the least, verify what amp this is and try to determine where the confusion came about?


Was thinking about doing that but also listing it & ending the disappointment...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2018)

gibson335 said:


> Was thinking about doing that but also listing it & ending the disappointment...


Aye. But then the potential buyer may come back to you with the same situation.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Aye. But then the potential buyer may come back to you with the same situation.


I would at least remove the nameplate & list it as a 2x12 Tweed Bassman.....


----------



## Schmart (Jun 7, 2011)

There's not a whole lot of difference between the circuits of a 5E8-A Twin and a 5F6-A Bassman. I don't understand why you didn't get Martin Newell to change it to a Twin or as close as possible.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

The confusion probably stems from high vs low powered Twin. Isn’t the high powered Twin circuit the same as the Bassman? The difference being in the cab and speakers. Whoever sold it to you might have misunderstood the whole thing.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Schmart said:


> There's not a whole lot of difference between the circuits of a 5E8-A Twin and a 5F6-A Bassman. I don't understand why you didn't get Martin Newell to change it to a Twin or as close as possible.


Sent that question/request to Marty what would it take to change the circuitry to a 5E8-A..... Let's see what he says.


----------



## Schmart (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the Bassman style circuit would be the cleaner one, though. It's pretty neat that the amp is actually a low-powered version of a high-powered Twin.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd reach out to the builder in am attempt to get some documentation on what it is meant to be.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The 5E8A and 5F6A are totally different animals with different schematics, layouts and transformers. The 5E6 Bassman is similar to the 5E8A Twin.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

WCGill said:


> The 5E8A and 5F6A are totally different animals with different schematics, layouts and transformers. The 5E6 Bassman is similar to the 5E8A Twin.


Mr. Newall just concurred the same sentiment, different iron, board, & layout.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I've built them both and the 5F6A definitely has more headroom.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just an update everyone. Spoke with the builder & he did confirm that it was built as a 5F6-A Bassman..... Somehow a nameplate with "Twin Amp" was attached to it & posted as a 5E8-A Twin.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Budda said:


> List it, buy an actual tweed twin made by fender, enjoy.


This....I had a friend's tweed twin at my place for a few months and it was a great amp.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well just received a phone call from the builder & he's offering to buy it back for the price I paid for it......
Good country Canada!
Just need to return it to stock that's all.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Stevie is a class act. Fixing a problem that isn't his to fix.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just an update folks, I took the great Martin Newall's advice & decided on ordering a 5E8-A kit from Mojo. Not sitting well dealing with either the previous owner or builder. So utilizing cab, nameplate. I replaced the 80's Heritage 65's with a pair of Golds. Gonna wait until pre/post Xmas sales, hopefully we can save 10%-20%.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Are you are going to assemble the Mojotone High Power Tweed Twin kit in it?


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

keithb7 said:


> Are you are going to assemble the Mojotone High Power Tweed Twin kit in it?


Yes Sir but the Low-Powered 5E8-A kit from Mojotone.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

fogdart said:


> Stevie is a class act. Fixing a problem that isn't his to fix.


Well the previous owner stated he bought what he thought was a Twin 5E8-A. Out of nowhere the builder is willing to buy it back, smells fishy to me. Rather keep my distance from that nonsense thank you very much.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

gibson335 said:


> Out of nowhere the builder is willing to buy it back, smells fishy to me.


If the builder pays you before you ship,how could it be fishy?


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

As far as I know Steve bought it back the next day. Maybe there was a misunderstanding between Steve and the original owner. Maybe it had a Twin nameplate on it because of the cabinet size. All I can tell you is that Steve is a very talented amp builder, and more so, a really good guy. I’ve known Steve for over a decade and have bought upwards of 15 amps from him. He’s an honest fellow and I know that it is not in his character to mislead people. My vote is that this is either a case of broken telephone between multiple owners, or that someone other than Steve purposefully misrepresented the amp while selling at one point. I’m going with broken telephone.

Edit: I should add that he is very well respected around these parts. Many of us on this forum rely on Steves expertise when it comes to repairs and builds. He is as good as it gets. Brilliant.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lef T said:


> If the builder pays you before you ship,how could it be fishy?


Why outta of nowhere is the chap interested in getting it off the market.... At one point I was willing to take it over to his place. Sorry boys but again something isn't sitting well. Someone at one point pulled a fast one. Don't know who & feeling misled.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

gibson335 said:


> Why outta of nowhere is the chap interested in getting it off the market.... At one point I was willing to take it over to his place. Sorry boys but again something isn't sitting well. Someone at one point pulled a fast one. Don't know who & feeling misled.


I think you're overthinking this. Why wouldn't you just cash out and move on? Classic case of cutting off your nose to spite your face 

My recommendation would still be to find one of the Fender reissues....they're excellent amps


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

Amp paranoia. The original builder will buy it from you, and you won't sell it to him? I don't understand why not. Especially after the great reviews he has in this thread.

Did you ever think he just wants to make this amp issue right?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

We have a new Betty on our hands.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

gibson335 said:


> Why outta of nowhere is the chap interested in getting it off the market.... At one point I was willing to take it over to his place. Sorry boys but again something isn't sitting well. Someone at one point pulled a fast one. Don't know who & feeling misled.


Exactly what Player99 said above. Steve's name got dragged into it and he is willing to do whatever to make it right. Instead of getting praise for it, he still can't win. That sucks.
There is zero chance he doesn't know the difference between the models or misrepresented it to the original owner.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> We have a new Betty on our hands.


I'm new here.
Betty?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Lef T said:


> I'm new here.
> Betty?


I'm not going to elaborate because I'm being a jerk.


Edit: actually I will. 
A Betty: someone who reaches out to the forum for advice. When given advice, ignores all advice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> I'm not going to elaborate because I'm being a jerk.
> 
> 
> Edit: actually I will.
> A Betty: someone who reaches out to the forum for advice. When given advice, ignores all advice.


Why not a Wilma?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Let me see if I understand this correctly....

1) You bought an amp off a guy. 
2) 6 months later you discover the amp isn't what the seller said it was.
3) After speaking with the builder, you're putting the blame on him as opposed to the seller.

I'm gonna suggest, and this is probably the first time ever this has occurred on Kijiji or any other Internet buy/sell site, that perhaps the seller misrepresented the amp he was selling.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Exactly what Player99 said above. Steve's name got dragged into it and he is willing to do whatever to make it right. Instead of getting praise for it, he still can't win. That sucks.
> There is zero chance he doesn't know the difference between the models or misrepresented it to the original owner.


Steve built the unit complete including installing the nameplate. That actually sucks!


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

cdntac said:


> Let me see if I understand this correctly....
> 
> 1) You bought an amp off a guy.
> 2) 6 months later you discover the amp isn't what the seller said it was.
> ...


A big fat negative Sir, the tech confirmed he installed the nameplate himself.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> I'm not going to elaborate because I'm being a jerk.
> 
> 
> Edit: actually I will.
> A Betty: someone who reaches out to the forum for advice. When given advice, ignores all advice.


I don't want to deal with someone who I don't trust, is that so bad mate. He could of given me double what I paid for, still wouldn't want to deal with the chap.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Amp paranoia. The original builder will buy it from you, and you won't sell it to him? I don't understand why not. Especially after the great reviews he has in this thread.
> 
> Did you ever think he just wants to make this amp issue right?


 Why did it leave his shop in the first place with a misleading nameplate. A 5F6-A circuit should not have a Twin nameplate.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> A big fat negative Sir, the tech confirmed he installed the nameplate himself.


Ok. Maybe he put the wrong nameplate on in error. 

I've not bought an amp from him tho have bought a guitar and knew nothing of him before buying the guitar. Researching him afterwards, I only came across good things about him. 

While I understand your disappointment/anger/skepticism, maybe it was just an honest mistake and him offering to buy it back is his way of making it right.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> Why did it leave his shop in the first place with a misleading nameplate. A 5F6-A circuit should not have a Twin nameplate.


It’s the correct name plate for the physical appearance of the amp. Just like how guys will leave a Miata symbol on their car even when it’s had a 5.0L Mustang conversion. It’d look wrong if it had a Bassman plate on it. Besides, it’s not a Fender product anyway so the plate is arbitrary as it is.

You’re allowed to be upset about being mislead but you’re frustration is with the wrong person here. As I’ve said a few times, and you’ll just have to take my word for it, Steve is a standup fellow who is not out to trick anyone. Simple as that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

gibson335 said:


> Why did it leave his shop in the first place with a misleading nameplate. A 5F6-A circuit should not have a Twin nameplate.


Maybe it didn't. Who knows...


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I bought from a forum member on here one of Steves 6G3 Brown Deluxe clones. Pretty damn close in my opinion, sounds great with a Strat, EBMM Axis, maybe not, but thats my lack of skill. I also bought my EP3 Echoplex off him. Everything exactly as described, no issues at all.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure what happened with the nameplate, fogdart's explanation sounds plausible, or may have been a mistake. I'm sorry you end up with the short end of the stick. I have the feeling if you'd tried it knowing it was a 5F6-A you'd be suitably impressed.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> I don't want to deal with someone who I don't trust, is that so bad mate. He could of given me double what I paid for, still wouldn't want to deal with the chap.


No... that sure sounds completely reasonable Betty.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

You do enjoy using that Betty comment btw.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> You do enjoy using that Betty comment btw.


Only when applicable


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Not really good Sir.....


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> Not really good Sir.....


What's that


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

gibson335 said:


> Was thinking about doing that but also listing it & ending the disappointment...


No offense, but if you didn't notice a difference sonically and now only know its not a tweed twin after a tech told you... isnt this whole thread a waste of time? I mean if it sounded good to you your complaints are more or less just whining.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

gibson335 said:


> Well the previous owner stated he bought what he thought was a Twin 5E8-A. Out of nowhere the builder is willing to buy it back, smells fishy to me. Rather keep my distance from that nonsense thank you very much.


So you failed to do your research properly and the builder who doesnt know you from a hole in the wall bails you out and he's sketchy? You're a tool!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

gibson335 said:


> I don't want to deal with someone who I don't trust, is that so bad mate. He could of given me double what I paid for, still wouldn't want to deal with the chap.


Sorry the more I read this thread the more I think tool is inappropriate. You're a fucking idiot!


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Sorry the more I read this thread the more I think tool is inappropriate. You're a fucking idiot!


Right back at you...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

Easy does it lads.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> So you failed to do your research properly and the builder who doesnt know you from a hole in the wall bails you out and he's sketchy? You're a tool!


Sketchy is way too nice actually, more like a dishonest vender. The reason he wanted to "bail" me out was he wanted his deceptive/fraudulent product off of the market. You're a douch bag btw.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

gibson335 said:


> Sketchy is way too nice actually, more like a dishonest vender. The reason he wanted to "bail" me out was he wanted his deceptive/fraudulent product off of the market. You're a douch bag btw.


I am indeed and asshole, but the truth hurts. If I was a gear vendor... knowing what I know about how forums and comments from ignorant, uneducated people like yourself act as a cancer for any small company I would be quick to do damage control as well. If you reread your thread and what people have told you, you would realize the builder is stand up guy, and many people have politely informed you of that. I'm less patient with stupid though, hence the blunt asshole part. Anyways, you're still an idiot.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

gibson335 said:


> Sketchy is way too nice actually, more like a dishonest vender. The reason he wanted to "bail" me out was he wanted his deceptive/fraudulent product off of the market. You're a douch bag btw.


You want to duke it out with someone on here, go at it. But don't make unsubstantiated accusations of fraud here.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

jb welder said:


> You want to duke it out with someone on here, go at it. But don't make unsubstantiated accusations of fraud here.


Blind leading the blind......


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

What would be the incentive for the builder to mislabel the amp?


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

$$$$$$$$$ look at the price differences between Twin 5E8-A versus Bassman 5F6-A.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I bought an amp on kijiji, the seller said it was a Marshall but I got it home and it looks fishy. 
I tried it out over the last three years, and love it but something seems off. 

I'm going to demand he return my money back. 
I don't want the money though. I just wanted to make my first post in 7 years to make everyone think I'm stupid. Everyone is a fraud.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

gibson335 said:


> $$$$$$$$$ look at the price differences between Twin 5E8-A versus Bassman 5F6-A.


Where do I look?


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

gibson335 said:


> Sketchy is way too nice actually, more like a dishonest vender. The reason he wanted to "bail" me out was he wanted his deceptive/fraudulent product off of the market. You're a douch bag btw.


Dude, look at the market you’re talking about, custom guitar amps. Wouldn’t it be just easier for him not to deceive anyone? Give your head a shake.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe you should ask yourself what you would think if you were reading about a similar scenario but Martin Newell was the builder.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

gibson335 said:


> Blind leading the blind......


Look dude, it seems you’ve wore out your welcome here, why not quit while you’re ahead? Oh wait, too late....


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Could someone contact the builder to put an end to these online accusations?


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is like some kind of bizarro world, whereas you have a person who bought a iconic/dream amp only to be told that I've been duped. The builder told me himself "just the nameplate alone was a hundred bucks". Now I'm being vilified, Trump would be proud of this kind of spin. Good to know that there's goodwill & trust in this community, NOT.... Merry Christmas btw!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

gibson335 said:


> This is like some kind of bizarro world, whereas you have a person who bought a iconic/dream amp only to be told that I've been duped. The builder told me himself "just the nameplate was a hundred bucks". Now I'm being vilified, Trump would be proud of this kind of spin. Good to know that there's goodwill & trust in this community, NOT.... Merry Christmas btw!


You had the opportunity to get your money back, but you declined. You basically fucked yourself


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> Good to know that there's goodwill & trust in this community, NOT.... Merry Christmas btw!


goodwill and trust? 
Like buying a used amp, and then when the builder try's to make things right(again even though you bought an amp used, and not from him),you call him a fraud. 

Excellent work with this one Betty.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

@Morattoampshop care to chime in so we can stop the nonsense.


----------



## Morattoampshop (Nov 3, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> @Morattoampshop care to chime in so we can stop the nonsense.


I built that amp 4 years ago for myself.
80 watt twin is way to much power !
I wanted the look and sound of a high-powered Tweed Twin but at half power .
I sold that Amp to a guy that was a Keith Richards fan .... he plays a high powered twin !
The person that I sold it to appreciate it the 40 watts vs 80 of the 1958 .
I heard from a member that somebody was talking about this twin online .
I knew the guy that bought it haven’t spoken to him in a while ,called him up for the story.
He told me that he had it on consignment for about 1300 bucks or something like that .
The buyer got him to take it out of the store to get a price reduction . In the end he ended up selling the amp for 900 bucks which was an amazing deal!
Now the guy that I sold it to says he’s getting harassed . This guys a cool guy I was wondering who would have the nerve to harass somebody six months whatever after the fact .
I got a call from es335.
I told him everything that I know about it even contacted Martin Newall .
The seller really doesn’t understand all the schematic 5f6 X95 whatever .
So the buyer failed to do his research the easiest way to figure this out is to look behind and you would see two rectifier tubes instead of just one . if it was a 57 twin clone .
Simple right I guess not .
I decided to phone Es335 back and told him the story again, I had a feeling he wasn’t into listening .
I’m not a rich guy building amps doesn’t make you a millionnaire two kids mortgage .
I’ll scratch up the 900 bucks and take the amp off your hands if you’re not happy .
I also told him to stop what he’s doing online because the guitars Canada community is very educated .
In the end I’m really just a guy you can call on the phone and we can hash this out in five minutes .
But like many forum members said you must to do your research before buying anything please !!!!


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> goodwill and trust?
> Like buying a used amp, and then when the builder try's to make things right(again even though you bought an amp used, and not from him),you call him a fraud.
> 
> Excellent work with this one Betty.


Feel better about yourself while insulting others.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> Feel better about yourself while insulting others.


I directly spoke to a point you made about goodwill and trust in this community,with a recap of your actions.
If that makes you feel insulted or hurt, I can't really help that. 
Maybe learn to take some accountability instead of deflecting and saying I'm insulting you to make myself feel better.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Morattoampshop said:


> I built that amp 4 years ago for myself.
> 80 watt twin is way to much power !
> I wanted the look and sound of a high-powered Tweed Twin but at half power .
> I sold that Amp to a guy that was a Keith Richards fan .... he plays a high powered twin !
> ...


I texted the previous owner twice asking him if he was aware he had sold a 5F6-A instead of a 5E8-A circuit. His response was "I don't care what it is as long as it sounds good". He also mentioned getting back to me which he never did. If that's harassment, men have gotten soft in these times. I've been advised by others here & Marty that a 5F6-A is not a High Powered Twin or a Low Powered Twin. I too have 2 young children & a mortgage so to drop any kind scratch on gear doesn't sit well with the wife at times. I've only heard good things about Mr. Moratto's gear so I wasn't concerned about getting it on a bench after purchasing it, my fault. If I don't want his monies its because my trust has been broken, I can't be faulted for that. I even made inquiries with him about ordering & assembling a 5E8-A kit. Again I've been advised that what I have is not a Twin circuit.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

@GuitarsCanada can we call this one done and maybe boot the OP in the process. He's been a member since 2007 and his first post is to slander a respected member. Waste of server space!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When someone offers to buy back something you bought used, for any reason...

You take that offer.

I will happily buy this fraudulent amp from you for $100.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> @GuitarsCanada can we call this one done and maybe boot the OP in the process. He's been a member since 2007 and his first post is to slander a respected member. Waste of server space!





Chitmo said:


> @GuitarsCanada can we call this one done and maybe boot the OP in the process. He's been a member since 2007 and his first post is to slander a respected member. Waste of server space!


You can request anything you want man but a Tweed Twin has different iron, layout and specs versus a 5F6-A Bassman.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

gibson335 said:


> You can request anything you want man but a 5F8-A High Powered Twin has different iron, layout and specs versus a 5F6-A Bassman.


That's not the point... you had a problem, you came for advice. You got advice and even an opportunity to recoup your cash and instead of taking it you're now hell bent on ruining the reputation of someone that tried to help you. Moratto didn't rip you off, whoever you got the amp did. And to be honest I'm not convinced that's the case either. You failed to do your homework, got caught with your pants down and you're trying to place the blame where it doesn't belong. News flash, this is all your own fault. YOU FUCKED UP!!! Get over it and carry on with life.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> You can request anything you want man but a 5F8-A High Powered Twin has different iron, layout and specs versus a 5F6-A Bassman.


Since you know so much about it, it seems strange that it took you 6 months and someone else to point out that you bought the wrong amp.
Again, accountability. 
Further more it is a moot point since the builder has already offered to fix the situation. 
Maybe it's time for another 7 year hiatus.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> I texted the previous owner twice asking him if he was aware he had sold a 5F6-A instead of a 5E8-A circuit. His response was "I don't care what it is as long as it sounds good". He also mentioned getting back to me which he never did. If that's harassment, men have gotten soft in these times. I've been advised by others here & Marty that a 5F6-A is not a High Powered Twin or a Low Powered Twin. I too have 2 young children & a mortgage so to drop any kind scratch on gear doesn't sit well with the wife at times. I've only heard good things about Mr. Moratto's gear so I wasn't concerned about getting it on a bench after purchasing it, my fault. If I don't want his monies its because my trust has been broken, I can't be faulted for that. I even made inquiries with him about ordering & assembling a 5E8-A kit. Again I've been advised that what I have is not a Twin circuit.


If you don’t want Steve’s money... which IMO is better than mine, I’d be happy to give you $1000 for it. PM me if you’d like to go through with the sale.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

fogdart said:


> If you don’t want Steve’s money... which IMO is better than mine, I’d be happy to give you $1000 for it. PM me if you’d like to go through with the sale.


@gibson335 if you dont take that offer then you just prove my point and several others 10x over.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> @gibson335 if you dont take that offer then you just prove my point and several others 10x over.


Andy at Mojotone got back to us this weekend & confirmed a completed kit will arrive just after the new year. It's a shame I got to spend a little more cash but at least no more listening to you.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

gibson335 said:


> Andy at Mojotone got back to us this weekend & confirmed a completed kit will arrive just after the new year. It's a shame I got to spend a little more cash but at least no more listening to you.


Well I guess this thread is a wrap. See you in 7 years.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

this is a very strange thread.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hope this works out, but.....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First time Ive seen someone refuse money.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> First time Ive seen someone refuse money.


Should tell you something.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> First time Ive seen someone refuse money.


Utilizing cab/nameplate/speakers, flip freshly serviced chassis. Recoup something too lighten the purchase of the Mojotone kit.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Should tell you something.


Like what?? Just because I don't want to deal/believe the builder, no thanks. Some people still value honesty versus currency. Like Andy at Mojotone said the only similarities between the 5F6-A Bassman & 5F8-A Twin is the PT, everything else totally different.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

This all makes no sense.
-Amp builder builds an amp for himself, customized to his liking.
-Amp builder sells the amp to someone else who apparently bought it because it sounds good and they liked that it wasn't loud as hell.
-You buy the amp and claim that it sounds amazing.
-You discover the amp is not what you thought it was (but apparently you liked the sound)
-You decide the amp builder's personal, customized amp was some sort of attempt to scam
-Amp builder finds out you have misgivings about the amp and attempts to make it right by buying it from you so you're not out any money and he gets his personalized amp back
-You refuse because amp builder is still somehow trying to scam you

Dude... you make absolutely no sense in this whole thing. It must suck to live such a suspicious life. I really hope your Mojo kit makes you happy...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

gibson335 said:


> Like what?? Just because I don't want to deal/believe the builder, no thanks. Some people still value honesty versus currency. Like Andy at Mojotone said the only similarities between the 5F6-A Bassman & 5F8-A Twin is the PT, everything else totally different.


Had a 50/50 shot, and ya screwed it up again!


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Had a 50/50 shot, and ya screwed it up again!


Correction the Power Transformers are different so NO similarities. Feel better now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

I wouldn't change the amp.

What does the Mojo kit do/replace? At what cost?

Gibson335 I am sorry your amp deal turned out to disappoint you. 

Is the Fender Super not a half powered twin?


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Your post headline says "looking for advice" You were given a bunch of it. Good advice as well. You wont listen and anything anyone says is wrong. Why did you bother posting then?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

gibson335 said:


> Correction the Power Transformers are different so NO similarities. Feel better now.


I meant choosing to listen or not. But yeah, you got that wrong too.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Player99 said:


> I wouldn't change the amp.
> 
> What does the Mojo kit do/replace? At what cost?
> 
> ...


Thx for your understanding actually. 
The completed chassis is 8 bills US so just under $1100 CAD, still much cheaper then purchasing the whole package meaning cab/tubes/speakers+super pricey shipping. Honestly you don't see Tweed Twins that often at all, around here in the GTA.
Not sure about the Fender Super but will look into it.
The reason I previously stated that she the Bassman sounded great was because I currently own 2 JTM45'S, 1 with Trem, the other 1 standard '63 spec'd out. So that's why I have a soft spot for that Tone. But the last thing I needed was a 3rd JTM/Bassman type amp. The Trinity Tweed Deluxe is creamy but doesn't clean up much. Just wanted that iconic Bell like tone that a 5E8-A with Alnico speakers are known for.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

John Fisher said:


> Your post headline says "looking for advice" You were given a bunch of it. Good advice as well. You wont listen and anything anyone says is wrong. Why did you bother posting then?


I actually did take the advice of some members & not just Mr. Newall. Flip the chassis & use whatever funds gained from the sale & put it towards the Mojotone, Weber, etc kit.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

WCGill said:


> I've built them both and the 5F6A definitely has more headroom.


After all this, I went back and read the first post and realized the complaint was lack of headroom. So with the 5E8A you're saying he's going to have even less clean than the 5F6A had?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, called out by JB! It's been over 10 yrs., recollection was the 5F6A was louder.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Pointless.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Just let this thing die already


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Just let this thing die already


But what will I read on lunch??


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> But what will I read on lunch??


Ingredients on the cereal box?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Ingredients on the cereal box?


They're gonna think Im stealing.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The tone is in the pick anyway. Amps are for bagpipe players. I play through my Marantz stereo.


----------

